# Sad situation.



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

We have just learned that my wife did not get tenure at her job and as a result we must leave Pa. This means I have to try to find a home for 5 pet goats all nubian. 3 of them are mini 2 of those are whethers and one is "special" in that she was born with three legs, but keeps up with eveyone. I will be watching my email for msgs. I will also try to add in some pics as soon as I remember how.
The goats are free I just want them to stay together. Luna is 6 and Cleo is 4 they are the full blood and ADGA registered nubians. I have at this point found no one who can take them. My next option is unfortunately a shelter(they do have some goats and the shelter is named after one), but I would rather them go to someone who REALLY loves goats. I apologise for the abruptness of this message, but this is very sad for me. I birthed ALL of the goats except Luna. So these guys are like dogs to me, unfortunately we will be going to a large city and goats dont mix with city ordinances or yards.

I am in Lake Ariel, Pa. And unfortunately my trailer is currently not mobile so I cant help with transport.
I do have some care and feeding equipment that can go with them. A hay manger and a possibly a good solar fence charger. plus more if the equipment will help find them a good home(there is a 2 goat milker in this mix, but I would need a bit of cash for it)

Someone pls msg me and let me know if I can post a contact number here.

Pics to follow soon I hope.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Here are the pics Luna and Cleo(patra) are the Pair near the feeder. Hunter is the mostly white one, Hershey is the smaller roan colored one and Nemo the three legged goat has the small white head dusting and was determined not to walk in the mud so she was alone. Edit: Luna is the all Roan coloer one and Cleo has white ears


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

So sorry to hear that. Hope you find nice homes. I am in PA, but only know Boer people.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So sorry....good luck in finding a home with all together...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are beautiful, so sorry you have to go through this. 
Hope they find good homes soon.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Yep this stinks I have to rehome my flock of chickens as well, but since they are layers people are basically standing in line for free birds.


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

I'd take them if I were closer they are georgous


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

That white-faced one sure strikes my fancy. Lovely goats. Very sorry you have to relocate.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

They are all beautiful I positive u will find wonderful homes


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Well the shelter I was looking at just called and said since my goats are well cared for they wont take them.... This presents a serious problem as other than here they were my last hope. Now I must consider what to do. They must go SOON as I must return their area to a yard like state so I can show the house. I know this seems sudden to everyone, but I have been looking locally for a few months. Embareassingly I just remembered the site.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Unfortunately, you may be forced to allow them to go separate. Not as many people can take that many at once. I really wish I could help you out! Good luck!!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

If I lived near you I would take them... What a sad situation...;(


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

I already MapQuested the location in your profile...:mecry::mecry: It's almost 1000 miles each way for me. I would soooo love to take them, but just can't travel that far any time soon.

Good luck finding them a home.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

I just went to check my trailer and I must COMPLETELY rewire it before I can even have it inspected. SOOOO frustrated.


----------



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

Would love to have them but am too far away and really can't take on any more goats at this time.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Anybody want to help set up a "Goatie Underground Railroad"?? They do it all the time with shelter pets. :ROFL:

Backseats full of goaties going down the road! Or better yet...:goattruck: 

Hmmm, actually, on a serious note, why not. :think:

I can probably make it as far as Louisville, Ky and back with what I have left over after paying property taxes!! Anybody else in between Louisville and Lake Areil that can carry them a bit along the route?? Wouldn't that be cool :crazy:


----------



## JamieAnn (Nov 6, 2013)

I wish I could take them! I really hope you find good home(s) for them! Have you tried Craigslist? There are several ads on my local Craigslist from people looking for goats.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Craigs list scares me. I dont trust those guys not to eat or mistreat my goats.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

CritterCarnival said:


> Anybody want to help set up a "Goatie Underground Railroad"?? They do it all the time with shelter pets. :ROFL:
> 
> Backseats full of goaties going down the road! Or better yet...:goattruck:
> 
> ...


 this seems like a decent idea any help on this front? Ps Halfway done with the wiring on the trailer should be done tomorrow. hopefully then I can get it registered.


----------



## Carmen_SanDiego (Sep 13, 2013)

I'b be happy to drive them from an 8 hour radius of phoenix to a different 8 hour radius from phoenix... think Albuquerque to San Diego


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

I am so sorry you have to give them up. I would love to help but I am in Az. Maybe I can help with a little gas money. This month is tight because I'm on maternity leave.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Carmen_SanDiego said:


> I'b be happy to drive them from an 8 hour radius of phoenix to a different 8 hour radius from phoenix... think Albuquerque to San Diego


Thank you for your wonderful offer, however, you are further west. We need transport from the east. :blue:


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Goat express would be awsome!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Don't be totally afraid of Craigslist. I bought ALL my goats from CL and I don't eat them and I love all of them;-) In fact I have to down size and I'm finding it hard to even separate from my stinky bucks, but I must. I make them tell me why they want the goat, and what their plan is. I feel them out online. It is a good way, just go with your gut.... I've also had some strange ones along the way too, but I just move on....


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

I have bought all my girls from CL and have connected with some very lovely goaties there, never a bad apple. One lady I met is actually a dear friend now and our philosophies, on raising goats, (and life in general, for that matter), are the same. I am in email contact with several of them still, after all this time. Please consider trying it if you need to. Just screen them well. 

If I can help in any way from WI let me know. I am willing to do the underground goat train if anyone needs a ride. lol


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

If I could afford more hay I have the room. But no trailer either. I'm in southeast PA. I'll ask around


----------



## lauraanimal1 (Sep 5, 2013)

If there was a way to get them and there things to me I would take them all. I just don't have a way to pick them up, I just love the lil 3 legged one Ive worked with a disabled animals a lot in the past and they may be disabled compaired to there counterparts but they sure aren't , they have a lot more gusto and will then those who are "normal". 
I hope the best for you and these lovely ladies. Also there right about CL ( Craig's List) also look into freecycle for your area, it is now not only a yahoo group but is also on FB. PLus FB usually has other groups in your area that sells, trades, barters, free, and basically you name it type of groups. I got my 1st goat from CL, my 2nd from someones friend off of Fb freecycle groups ( she wasn't free) and then 2 from freecycle, My lovely boer/alpine girls. So don't give up just yet.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Hopefully I have found a place out here. It is a camp for kids that the animals are a part of. They even have 2 11 year old alpines so they must be doing something right. Let all hope they take em....mabey even a few chickens.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanatos said:


> Hopefully I have found a place out here. It is a camp for kids that the animals are a part of. They even have 2 11 year old alpines so they must be doing something right. Let all hope they take em....mabey even a few chickens.


Woot! Way cool, I hope it goes well. If it doesn't work out, we have been talking about it here, and are trying to re-arrange funds to come get them. :hugs:


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Thx very much that is fantastic that you would even put your self out like that. I will keep everyone posted as I get info.... Also if there is anyone ready to get them now they are yours. I will even throw in a few laying hens :greengrin:


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

I've driven farther for worse reasons!! And the price of fuel would be about the same as the price for a couple registered does, plus I would be getting 3 spare weedeaters in the bargain. 

It's just the timing that sucks...which, as usual, is the story of my life! :GAAH:


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

CritterCarnival said:


> I've driven farther for worse reasons!! And the price of fuel would be about the same as the price for a couple registered does, plus I would be getting 3 spare weedeaters in the bargain.
> 
> It's just the timing that sucks...which, as usual, is the story of my life! :GAAH:


FYI Cleo and Luna ARE registered ADGA does


----------



## Nubian_Mama (Feb 14, 2013)

I wish I could help out. I live in South Central PA and I am also trailerless :-( I currently have 3 Nubians, 1 LaMancha and a Nigerian Dwarf. They would all fit in here as I have tons of land and plan on adding another pasture this spring...good luck and I hope they can go to the camp...it sounds like they would be well taken care of and loved by lots of people!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using GoatSpot


----------



## itscrazyaroundhere (Nov 23, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear about your situation  I wish you were closer to me, I have the space and would take them all, but I am in vermont. I hope everything works out.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I hope you can find the right home for them. Im so sorry you have to go through this  Prayers for you and your goats :hug:


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

By Wed this week I should know if either of the people who were interested in them will take them.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Here is an update....

The birds are taken care of. The goats still have no home. So I am becoming concerned as to what to do. I am going to try and get my trailer registered next week so Nubian_Mama if you are still interested I might be able to get them to you. Just let me know. And remember that Luna and Cleo(patra) are both registered with the ADGA.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent, hope you can find them homes really soon.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanatos said:


> Here is an update....
> 
> The birds are taken care of. The goats still have no home. So I am becoming concerned as to what to do. I am going to try and get my trailer registered next week so Nubian_Mama if you are still interested I might be able to get them to you. Just let me know. And remember that Luna and Cleo(patra) are both registered with the ADGA.


I am still VERY interested in all 5 of them also. And we have figured out how to "rob peter to pay paul" to get enough spare money together for gas to get it done. We have plenty to feed and maintain them, so their care would not be compromised for lack of money, we just don't have much "spare change" left over for big purchases or trips. :blue:

Actually, this is the perfect deal for us. We were looking for a couple Nubian does this spring to start a registered herd. The cost of the fuel will be less than the value of the two registered does, so it's NOT a rash decision. They would be a valuable addition to my plans for my future herd. The 2 wethers will be companions for my bucks, and Nemo...well, we seem to collect "broken toys", and she will fit right in. :lol:

Yes, he only has one ear!!








We have a pickup with a topper, no need to haul a trailer, which will even make the fuel cost a little better manageable. It's even supposed to be warming up over the next few days for traveling.  Hubby and I haven't been on a road trip for a while, it's time!!

I would be grateful if you would consider us giving them a home.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

OK Critter and I are in talks for the guys right now lets all hope we can work it out.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

:goattruck:THEY HAVE BEEN REHOMED:stars:

Critter will be out to get them :stars: makes me a happy guy. Thx for all your help folks.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awesome!! :leap: :leap: Go TGS power!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Woo hoo!!! Road trip for new babies! :stars:

Looks like we're heading out Friday morning and should be back home sometime late Saturday. :goattruck:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yay!! I love happy endings;-)


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Ggrrrr...gotta get to sleep...too excited though, can't sleep, heading out to Pennsylvania to get the goaties in the morning.

:stars:


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

That is awsome ...... Have a safe drive and enjoy the time w hubby!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

So excited it worked out so well! I love my goatspot family!


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

We are just a bunch of odd goat addicts.... People with goats just don't get it!


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

This is/was the BEST possible outcome for the situation. What Critter dosent know is that I have some surprises for her which will help her expanding herd(we were prepped for a MUCH larger herd). So I hope she enjoys the benefits of our over prepariedness


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Eeeek! That is sooo wonderful!!! I love it when people restore my faith in humanity ! 
And good luck on your new adventure!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh my!! I've been ghosting this thread since the beginning and was really REALLY hoping for a great outcome, and here it is!!!!! I'm really excited for everyone involved. loving TGS!!! :stars:

have a safe journey. keep us updated!!!!


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

and yes I am spelling impaired


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

OK, time for an update. We had a good drive over, weather was nice so we kinda fiddle farted around on the trip. Neither hubby nor I had been to that part of the country so we enjoyed the pretty scenery.

We met up with Thanatos and his wonderful wife and young daughter around noon Saturday. We talked goats for a bit and met everybody. What a sweet bunch of babies!!  We were in for a surprised when they brought out a ton of goat gear they sent along with us. DH and I are just blown away by the kindness of these wonderful people.

We got back on the road towards home around 2 or so Sat afternoon. Unfortunately, we ran into a bit of ugly weather halfway home and got slowed down a bit. We didn't get home until almost 6 am Sunday morning. None of them seemed a bit stressed about the long trip.

We got everybody settled into their temporary digs, filled water buckets and hay racks and hit the bed. We learned we are getting a bit too old for marathon trips. I can't tell you how many things ache today!! :shock::shock:

Everybody seems to be settling in well, munching hay and chewing cud.

Here's a couple pic's of the kids, and of the _absolute wealth_ of surprise gear they sent with us. And I am now headed BACK TO BED!!! :ZZZ::ZZZ::ZZZ:

Hunter, Nemo and Cleo:








Hershey and Luna:








Surge milker, kid holding box, tattoo tool and x-50 dehorner!! OH MY!!








And an entire goatie med kit:


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

That's wonderful news for you both! I am so happy that it worked out so well.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Yay!!! I am so glad that the goats got a good home Thanatos and his wife got peace of mind and new friends and you got some lovey goaties and some great gear!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That is awesome!! The goats look great  Goat peeps are good peeps


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is just wonderful! Glad it all worked out.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What a happy ending! :leap:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Great! Yay... I love happy endings!!;-)


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Yay! What an awesome end to this story!


Irish Roots Acres 
Nigerian Dwarf Goats


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Love this. Happy ending for everyone!!!!


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

...and they lived happily ever after. 

What a heartwarming adventure.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

*Quick update!*



GoatieGranny said:


> ...and they lived happily ever after.
> 
> What a heartwarming adventure.


Just had to drop a picture of the Pennsylvania Five outside wishing it would start getting green soon!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like they are doing well!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yep, looks like they are doing well;-)


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm glad it worked out. everyone just looks great. arty:


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

They will get their spring sooner in Kentucky than in PA, I bet! So glad everyone has settled in so well, and Thanatos can move with less to worry about! I bet these goats could write a children's book about their big adventure!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yay! looks good!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

CritterCarnival said:


> Just had to drop a picture of the Pennsylvania Five outside wishing it would start getting green soon!


Pennsylvania Five! what a great name for them! they could have a song, and yes! I agree a children's book!!!


----------

